# is it worth it?



## jbl1119 (May 19, 2007)

I am a begiiner at this growing stuff.  I just started this year and have to say I have a few nice ones going. My quetion is  with me being a beginner is it worth my money and time to try to buy some good  pot seeds and if so what types of cannibis would u recommend for a starter?:bong1: :rofl:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 19, 2007)

u want some good smoke than u need some good seeds  dont get me wrong i grew some  great bag seed that i got from skunk and it was nice and sticky and got u blasted look in the gallery and look at some of those nice plants that came from seeds that were ordered good luck either way u will have some great grass this bud here is from bag seed peace


----------

